# 2006 Outback Kargoroo



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Bought a 2006 OUTBACK 23krs today and will pick it up tomorrow. I'm new to this site and to camping. I hope to learn a lot from you all.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Uh-60guy! I am new to here also. You will pick yours up before we do!







These folks on here have been great! DH and I have had alot of questions and the whole lot of them took time out to answer and we sure do appreciate it! We are excited for you and hope to get to 'know' you! action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the new camper, I think you are one of the first, if not the first with the new Kargoroo. Look forward to hearing your comments about it. What will you be hauling?


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Congratulations on the new camper, I think you are one of the first, if not the first with the new Kargoroo. Look forward to hearing your comments about it. What will you be hauling?
> [snapback]78645[/snapback]​


I have a 4 wheeler and if we aren't carrying that it would probably be the kids go-cart. It also seemed great for a place (cargo area) for the kids to play when it's raining. Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome uh-60guy to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23KRS
Have a question ask away we're all here to help.

Don action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

UH-60 guy-

Welcome and good luck with the new rig. Post some pictures when you get her home.

You still flying?

I could make some comment about your choice of aircraft but I will let you off this time






























Jared
(the avatar speaks for itself)


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback!















You'll find answers to all of your questions here (I know I sure have







)

Have Fun!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome UH-60 guy. Please post some pictures of the new unit!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

uh-60guy,

Welcom to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us. Enjoy your new "roo" and post often.










Mark


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! Post often and get some pics up....


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> UH-60 guy-
> 
> Welcome and good luck with the new rig. Post some pictures when you get her home.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will get some pictures out in the near future. Leave the blackhawk alone!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, uh-60guy!* action

Glad you found us!

And please keep us up to date on that new 'Roo.
There are a lot of Outbackers interested in that line!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!!!

You will be our first Kargaroo owner and will have to provide LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

uh-60guy said:


> Leave the blackhawk alone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd it go? Welcome aboard! Never thought of that area as a play area. That's a great idea, but you'll have to deconstruct all the lego stuff to put the beds back down.


----------



## OUTBACK-KANGAROO (Dec 18, 2005)

We got our 23 KRS in mid-January and have had the chance to take it out once (our first trip). Anyway, we learned alot and are looking forward to more. We have a Question, though, that the dealer has been slow in answering.... How do you lock the "toy" door???? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to work on UH-1Ns, HH-53Hs and CH-3Es for the USAF. Then they attempted to make an honest Airman of me and made me work on F-16s and F-4Es. It was tragic.

Reverie


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

OUTBACK-KANGAROO said:


> We got our 23 KRS in mid-January and have had the chance to take it out once (our first trip). Anyway, we learned alot and are looking forward to more. We have a Question, though, that the dealer has been slow in answering.... How do you lock the "toy" door???? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]80419[/snapback]​


What we have done is put a lock through the hole that is already drilled in the top latches. I take it off when we are pulling it so it doens't ruin the paint. I never new there were holes drilled until I had the same question and looked around the latch. Hopefully that gives you a idea.


----------



## uh-60guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I used to work on UH-1Ns, HH-53Hs and CH-3Es for the USAF. Then they attempted to make an honest Airman of me and made me work on F-16s and F-4Es. It was tragic.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]80421[/snapback]​


That funny. I used to crew on blackhawks in the Army but now work for the Air Force on their C-5's. Talking about a big difference.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

uh-60guy said:


> Bought a 2006 OUTBACK 23krs today and will pick it up tomorrow. I'm new to this site and to camping. I hope to learn a lot from you all.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also new to this site. If you have questions the members here have the answers. Happy camping!


----------



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

hello there and congrats. I'm pricing a 23krs in Fountain Valley Ca. Would you be willing to give me-or post- your out the door price?? There starting me at 26,100 $$$$$ ouch.

Dave.


----------



## OUTBACK-KANGAROO (Dec 18, 2005)

We were out the door at about $23,500 thats including 7% sales tax, registration, and the reese equilizer sway and load control and the prodigy controller. Hope this helps....I know we probably coulda done better, but what the hey its what we wanted


----------

